# Incra Jig Ultra



## generic

I have been contemplating installing a router in my table saw extention wing but hadent decided on what to do for a fence. I saw this on CL and for $50 I jumped on it without really knowing anything about it other than seeing posts by people who like incra systems. I know its an older model, but besides being a bit dirty, it looks in good shape.

Are these any good? What is the bar thing for that is sitting in front of the fence? Anything I should know/be aware of?


----------



## oldworld124

I would say you paid a very fair price for this setup. They are very accurate and well worth using for your router fence system. It is easy to use. Congrats on a great find.


----------



## Wickate

I agree - sounds like a great price. I'm stumped about the metal bar you're asking about. I looked in the manual and didn't see any mention of it. If you haven't seen the manual, here' the link: http://www.incra.com/manuals/ultra.pdf

Congrats


----------



## PaulDoug

I would have jumped on it also! I don't know how you will use it on a tablesaw setup without it being in the way but it would be awesome on a router table. I don't know what that bar is for you if you called Incremental tools they would tell you, or maybe go to their site and look around, might give you an idea.

Okay, Wickate beat me to it! And the manual shows how you can utilize it on a table saw.


----------



## Buckethead

I'm guessing the bar thingy would be for radius work, but then again, with just two holes, it would only work for those two radii. (Note the correct usage) ;-)

Looking at the manual, you have yourself a very useful, versatile jig there. Congrats!


----------



## generic

Thanks for the link Wickate. I already have it printed and looked through it and I didnt see anything either.

I have looked on Incra's website and searched online, I can't seem to find anything on the bar. I thought it might be for a miter slot but its too wide. I emailed Incra tech support early this morning and asked them what it was for. It looks like there are in TX so I will have to wait for them to open before I get a response. I will let you know what they say.


----------



## woodchuckerNJ

I would say you got a fantastic deal. So you suck.

Hope you got the manuals, and all the measuring strips.

Enjoy.


----------



## generic

Thanks Jeff  Lol and yes, I have the manual and strips along with a big color manual on how to make all sorts of joints. It also includes several pages of strips to insert into the jig that would make it seem almost idiot proof.


----------



## abie

the bar is for making sure you have made your wood square and equal to your others to the fence
I have one and will send you details when I find the instructions
It is neat.


----------



## JL7

That is a good buy - you done well…..

The bar is called the Incra Auto Center. You should also have a 1/4" pin that goes with it. It is designed to center your workpiece for doing joinery. I have one, but find it a bit awkward to use.

I have the instructions scanned as a pdf. Send me a PM with your email address and I'll send you a copy.

Enjoy!


----------



## generic

Thanks Jeff. I sent you a PM…


----------



## abie

Yeah .
Jeff was correct.
Can''t find my instructions yet but he is correct


----------



## generic

Yes he was and he was able to help me with the instructions. Incar also responded. Evidently they don't make it anymore as people didn't find it very useful.


----------



## Lewislandry

Hate to "one up" you but last year I bought the same Incra set up, at a garage sale, in the box ,never assembled , with all the paper work and profile book for an incredible low $10. A wonderful addition to my shop as a router fence attached to the saw table extension. Can also flip it around for saw fence. The beauty if the Incra is that you can repeat any fence set up perfectly. Hope you got all the slide in tapes and profile references.


----------



## generic

That is a better deal. LOL I think I have evetything except the stop block that goes on the slide out extention arm. I can ade something up for that though.


----------



## Lewislandry

Wrong! Got that too. just forgot to include in picture


----------



## generic

No, I meant I didn't get it. Lol and I can make something up for it.


----------

